# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  المجموعة الثانية من الاغاني الحزينة (||2||)

## MiSteR LoNeLy

جيتك امشي : كاظم الساهر 





[line]-[/line] 

اغلى الحبايب : يحيى رضوان 





[line]-[/line] 

غيب عن عنيا : نوال الزغبي 





[line]-[/line] 

جرب بقى : ايهاب توفيق 





[line]-[/line] 

جاني خبر زفافا : نعيم الشيخ 





[line]-[/line] 

انتي مشيتي : ملحم زين 





[line]-[/line] 

غدارة : اشرف ويسرى 





[line]-[/line] 

مجموعة من مواويل : نجوى كرم 





[line]-[/line] 

مين السبب ضايع انا : ابو بحر العجوري 





[line]-[/line] 


عمرو دياب رجعت من السفر 






ارجوا ان تنال اعجابكم

----------


## محمد حسن

:SnipeR (29):  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## suliemyh

hn vfff

----------

